# where does turbo 400 vac line connect to carb?



## skapegoat (Nov 5, 2008)

Today I drove my 70 home to work on. (hopefully more often) I t wouldn't shift out of 1st. I'm pretty sure in the past it would shift into 2nd when I went for a ride around the block. When I got it to the house I looked to see if the vac hose came off and it seems I never connected it or the kick down switch. Does someone know where the vac hose connects to carb?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It should connect to manifold vacuum, sometimes connected to the intake manifold vacuum fittings, not the carb fittings, and the kick down should get connected to the switch at the gas pedal.


----------



## ride400 (Jun 16, 2009)

I was always told that the dist vac advance hose connects to the base of the carb and the 400 vac hose to the intake like rukee said


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The vacuum line on my '67 connects to the base of the carb, but below the throttle plates. It gets manifold vacuum that way. It is the original engine and carb, and is not modified. Kickdown is on the pedal, as Rukee stated. You can also adjust the modulator for downshift timing, too with a small srewdriver or allen wrench inside the vacuum nipple on the modulator. Have fun!


----------

